# java.sql.SQLException: No data found



## It is me (30. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine Datenbank aufbauen. Wenn ich mich zu meiner Datenbank verbinde bekomme ich allerdings einen Fehler. Hier erstmal mein Quellcode:

```
try {
	      Class.forName( "sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver" );		
	      String url = "jdbc:odbc:Test";								
	      con = DriverManager.getConnection( url, "", "" );		//verbindungsaufbau
	      stmt = con.createStatement();
	    }
	    catch (Exception e )    {
	      System.out.println( "Fehler bei Tabellenabfrage " + e.toString() );
	      e.printStackTrace();
	    }
```

Allerdings bekomme ich dabei einen Fehler:
	
	
	
	





```
java.sql.SQLException: No data found
```
(in der Zeile wo getConnection steht)

Ich verstehe den fehler allerdigs nich wirklich. Mir ist schon klar das da noch keine Daten in der DB drin sind, aber ich möchte diese ja auch erst initialisieren/erstellen. Bei user und pwd bin ich mir auch nich ganz sicher was da nun eigentlich hinkommt.
kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen!?

Vielen Dank!
Grüße


----------



## Gast2 (30. Jun 2010)

Was für eine Datenbank möchtest du denn benutzen? MySQL, Oracle, Postgres, H2, Derby, Access...


----------



## It is me (30. Jun 2010)

würde gerne MySQL verwenden.


----------



## Gast2 (30. Jun 2010)

Dann musst du zu erstmal eine MySQL installieren. Dabei weißt du dann auch was username und password sein werden. Im Notfall mal nach Mysql installation tutorials googlen.

Dann hier eine kurze JDBC Einführung:
MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Referenzhandbuch :: 25.3.5.1 Grundkonzepte von JDBC

Wenn du nicht weiterkommst such mal hier im forum nach JDBC und MySQL oder stell direkt eine Frage


----------

